# For those who need your morning jolt



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmart.com: Maxim Mocha Gold Mild Coffee Mix - 100pks 1.2kg (12g x 100pks)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you tried it Real Od Man? Review? Recommendation?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Have you tried it Real Od Man? Review? Recommendation?


We bought a box the last time we went to the oriental market\. Is it the same as fresh brewed coffee? No. Is it as good as tasters choice, sugar and coffeemate? Definitley. and it's real easy to stow in say a bug out bag since each portion is backed in a foil tube that is pretty sound. Just add hot water. Can you just pack sugar, instant coffee and coffeemate cheaper, perhaps. but this is a convenient substitute. (I should note we had something similar in the old C-rations except the three components all came in seperate packages).

And yes I have one at between 230 and 3 AM when I get up and have my breakfast.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That is definitely a useful 'prepper coffee'. Nice. Thought they drank tea in Korea.

I like mine on the timer, already perked, at zero dark thirty.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a good price for 100 of them


----------

